# New Caravel on its way.



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2013)

I have been on the edges of this forum for a couple of months now, I introduced myself and was given some sound advice on what sort of machine would suit my espresso use and would you believe it I managed to snag a nice cream Caravel last night on that well known auction site







. The unit in question is not in super shiny A1 condition but all the parts are there I think, I am assured it plugs in and the element heats up. Now I just have to wit for it to turn up....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah glad it cae here I was after that, just needs soe tlc


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done! I nearly bid on that one as well! Don't forget you will need a tamper for it

http://sorrentinacoffee.myshopify.com/products/la-sorrentina-coffee-tamper-43-5mm-caravel-vam-zerowatt


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2013)

Well DFK41 I am glad you didn't! I have already ordered the very tamper you recommended so thank you.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

No problem. You will enjoy it. Very tamp specific and remember, the only pressure in the system is the force required to put the water through the grind, so it is all in the last quarter. Personally, I hold my lever 'up' for a good 15 seconds to let it pre infuse, then bring it down slowly. The shot will not start to pull until the final bit. Have fun!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase. Seems like there are a few Caravel owners on here now.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2013)

So she has just arrived and I am pleasantly surprised at how good the condition is. The wiring is for a European plug with two pins, is it a problem to just use an adaptor to a three pin or should I look to have the cable changed out properly? I have plugged it in and the element heats up and the thermostat does kick in and out. Thank you for the advice so far everyone!!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

For peace of mind I would want it rewired with an earth bond, personally. Congrats, these look like really nice machines.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Congrats indeed. Fantastic little machines they are.

As the former owner I still get a little flutter every time I see Coffeechap's avatar!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

i would re-wire it if i were you. i did mine just unscrew the four feet and remove the base and there is a connector block that the power cable goes to and an earth point on the body, so a really simple job.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Shall I change it to stop the flutters


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

No please dont. I like a good tease.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2013)

Just finishe re wiring it so will have a go at my first espresso in a bit. tamper has not arrived though so it won't be anything spectacular but should be better than I get from my Dulit at the moment!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all, still waiting on my tamper so just playing at making espresso at the moment. I have striped the machine and cleaned it all up. Once filled with water though I do have a constant slow drip even with the leaver down in the closed position. I have checked the seals and they are still soft but I guess it would be good to change them over including the portafilter one. I have the second incarnation of the Caravel and the only place I can see any seals is Orphan Espresso in the USA. Is there anyone in the UK that can supply them? Having said that how long does it take to get them sent from Orpahn? Thanks, Mark


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Hi all, still waiting on my tamper so just playing at making espresso at the moment. I have striped the machine and cleaned it all up. Once filled with water though I do have a constant slow drip even with the leaver down in the closed position. I have checked the seals and they are still soft but I guess it would be good to change them over including the portafilter one. I have the second incarnation of the Caravel and the only place I can see any seals is Orphan Espresso in the USA. Is there anyone in the UK that can supply them? Having said that how long does it take to get them sent from Orpahn? Thanks, Mark


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ARRAREX-VAM-CARAVEL-SET-GUARNIZIONI-MACCHINA-CAFFE-ESPRESSO-/161102487210?pt=Macchine_del_Caff%C3%A8&var=&hash=item258274deaa

This sale is completed but if you search on ebay for arrarex caravel but worldwide you will pick it up.

Or, you can try francesco here

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm

at the bottom left is the seals link


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just remembered, there are 3 different piston types, so maybe best to ask Francesco if you are unsure at all


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello, so I have been away for a few months working abroad and got home couple of weeks ago. I thought I would take the time to replace the seals in my machine and give her a bit of a tidy up.

i have sorted the problem of the drip from the basket regardless of where the handle was which is good but now when I push the handle fully back (upright) water leaks out of the slots on the side of the body where the handles are. It is like the piston is coming up just to high and I am loosing the seal, it is only a dribble but i have definatly done somthing wrong! I hope this makes sense and any ideas would be great fully received.

thank you


----------

